
Another well-known Jeff Koons sculpture is of Ukrainian descent - artslooker
http://artslooker.com/shhe-odna-vidoma-skulptura-dzheffa-kunsa-maye-ukrayinske-pohodzhennya/
======
gus_massa
Do you have an English version of this?
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=uk&tl=en&u=http%3A...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=uk&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fartslooker.com%2Fshhe-
odna-vidoma-skulptura-dzheffa-kunsa-maye-ukrayinske-pohodzhennya%2F)

This is borderline off-topic, and not in English, so it will be ignored or
flagged. An English version would have a small chance of surviving.

